# Cowan Creek 19/5/07 - 20/5/07



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

Doing some mother shipping this weekend (will now be a regular thing for me). Probably be around Smiths Creek if anyone is going for a paddle anywhere around there give us a yell, would like to meet some of you guys (might be down at Bobin Head aswell).

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Let us know if the hairtail are on


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

Fogot the Forster thing is on this weekend and most of the Sydnet boys will be there.

Will have a few baits out for hairtail, they have been very quiet the last few years though.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------

